# Browning Fury I recurve



## Mosin (Jul 24, 2010)

I found one of these at shop the other day and I can't find any info on the web about them.  It is a short bow and looks pretty cool.  Anybody have any info on them?  Pros, Cons ect.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the Fury is aboiut 54 or 56 inches.  It has an all rosewood riser and are usually quite striking.  If you like a short bow, they are great shooters.

I have Fury II at 60"

How much did you get it for?


----------



## yamapup (Jul 25, 2010)

I had one about 15 years ago. It is one of those bows that I wish I had kept. It should be 54 inches long and most likely have some nice contrasting overlays. They are excellent shooters and were fairly fast. Pup


----------



## yamapup (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a Browning Fury I about 15 years ago. I paid $140 for it to Lamont Granger. It was 54 inches long and had nice contrasting riser and tip overlays on brown glass. I also have seen them in black glass. Mine was a really good shooter and fairly fast at my short draw. It was one of only two or three bows that I wish that I had kept. Pup


----------

